# what stores can help with free watch band adjustment?



## zhan (Nov 21, 2009)

TIA :thanks:-!;-)

I think the stores near me are tourneau, macys, lord n taylor, nordstrom, neiman, saks etc.


----------



## nsjong (Nov 30, 2007)

Nothing comes for free. You pay for it, one way or another.
Don't be cheap and complain about it or rather, you should buy your own tools and learn to do it yourself if you want to save money.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Go to the AD where you got your watch from, they will most likely do it for free. Other will want their time getting paid which I think is legit.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

If you are talking about removing and/or adding links to size a bracelet watch band, then go to amazon.com and purchase one of their $20 band sizing tool sets. If you are a collector or will have several watches that you want to resize, the tool set will pay for itself after two watches are done. As far as mechanical ability needed, if you can pound a nail into a board with a hammer, or turn a screw with a screw driver, you can resize a watch band.
cottontop


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

cottontop said:


> If you are talking about removing and/or adding links to size a bracelet watch band, then go to amazon.com and purchase one of their $20 band sizing tool sets. If you are a collector or will have several watches that you want to resize, the tool set will pay for itself after two watches are done. As far as mechanical ability needed, if you can pound a nail into a board with a hammer, or turn a screw with a screw driver, you can resize a watch band.
> cottontop


Lots of watches can't be sized with those band sizing tools. Some you can even damage. Each band is different.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Gianna's Dad said:


> Lots of watches can't be sized with those band sizing tools. Some you can even damage. Each band is different.


True, but they will work for most. At least the affordable watches I collect.
cottontop


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

True that each band type is different, and some are very "special". I haven't run into one that I haven't been able to manipulate with a fairly inexpensive kit, and I haven't damaged even one of at least fifteen I've re-sized so far. Granted, they are also mostly "affordables", like Seiko, etc. 
Can you post a pic of the one you're working with Zahn? 

Josh


----------



## zhan (Nov 21, 2009)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=3104585#post3104585

^ i just posted some pics of the new watch..
its a seamaster planet ocean


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I do not understand why you do not want to pay for the service.
Surely you do not work for free, do you?

Go to a good watchmaker, have it sized, and be happy to pay for the service!


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, as far as I can tell, Omega uses two link fastening methods. One is with screws, the other with pins and Grooved bushings. I can't discern which type your watch has, BUT, if it uses the pin/bushing method, the usual, inexpensive pressing tool will NOT work. At this point my advice would be to take to a decent jeweler(maybe the one you bought it from?) and let a professional take care of it. The tool used is rather expensive as far as I can tell.

Josh


----------



## zhan (Nov 21, 2009)

J.D.B. said:


> Okay, as far as I can tell, Omega uses two link fastening methods. One is with screws, the other with pins and Grooved bushings. I can't discern which type your watch has, BUT, if it uses the pin/bushing method, the usual, inexpensive pressing tool will NOT work. At this point my advice would be to take to a decent jeweler(maybe the one you bought it from?) and let a professional take care of it. The tool used is rather expensive as far as I can tell.
> 
> Josh


got it :thanks


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

The Planet Ocean bracelet needs special tools for resizing - the punch pin has to have the long drift pins (longer than usually comes on a cheap resizing tool) since the bracelet uses the center tube design to hold the pins in - they are in there *tight*! I've resized my PO before, and even with the appropriate tools, it took some elbow grease. I'd let a pro handle it if you've resized a bracelet before.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

I was able to resize my PO bracelet without much trouble. Yeah, the pins are in there pretty tightly, but a little elbow grease and they pop out. On a couple occasions, I used another pin to push it a little further.

But, as others said, if you aren't comfortable with it, it's better to take it to a dealer, preferably an Omega AD.


----------



## drster (Sep 18, 2007)

Pay a pro a small amount to size it or buy the tools and do it yourself. The PO has push pins.


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

Personally, I'd do it myself. Get the appropriate tool, take your time and it'll work out just fine.

But, if you can't do that for some reason, go to a reputable watchmaker and watch (no pun intended) them do it. There are places that will do this for free - it should only take a couple of minutes at most, but given the horror stories posted here about all of the damage done to watches by jewelers resizing them, do you really want to search for someone just because they're free? Search for someone who will treat your watch carefully, who knows what they're doing and who wouldn't damage the watch.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

why pay thousands for a watch then quibble about a few dollars to size the bracelet?


----------

